# Turkey fatty?



## kelbro

Anybody ever try turkey bacon/turkey sausage for a fatty? They are pretty lean and I'm not sure how that would affect the flavor.


----------



## bluechip

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97519/turkey-fattie-with-q-view  

check this out....you may also do a search for turkey fattie.


----------



## meateater

I've done many, I actually prefer them. Helps to keep my shape, round is a shape by the way.


----------



## mnfred

I've done one and will do another.  Maybe I cheated, but I ground my own turkey thighs to make it.  I thought it turned out great. :)


----------



## mballi3011

I haven't done one myself but to me if you use real bacon (the pork kind) you should be fine. The bacon should have plenty of moisture in it to be moist fattie in the end.


----------



## kelbro

Thanks. I will give it a try. I definitely OD'd on the cholesterol this past weekend. Barbecued for the company Friday and Sunday had a pork sausage breakfast fatty and a bacon cheeseburger fatty for dinner with some ABT appetizers,  I also smoked some salmon and had it for lunch today.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

I have done Turkey Fatties a few times... I use Ground Turkey mixed with Rosemary & Thyme... Wrap it with the Turkey Bacon and stuff w/ whatever... I usually do 1 pork and one turkey... Don't shot me, but I actually prefer the Turkey Fatties more LOL!

This was from a while back, but it did a couple Turkey & Pork Fatties on this day

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...fatties-1-butt-beef-ribs-bottom-roast-w-qview


----------



## jakethessnake

We made one in our oven once, Im not sure how this recipe would turn out on the smoker, probably wouldn't hurt :). After rolling the turkey out, we spread some Bertolli Alfredo sauce on it, then covered it with swiss cheese, fresh spinach leaves, and then some chopped cooked bacon. We then rolled it up and coated the outside with an Italian bread crumb/shake and bake mix. It was very good.

Edit-Found the pics, it was sauteed mushrooms in bacon.


----------



## kelbro

That does look tasty!


----------

